# Athens Archery in Orange and Black Target color



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is a sample of one of the colors we will potentially offer in our 32" 34" and 37" is this something you would like? and what color combos would you like to see.

Thanks


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

That is a sweet looking bow. I really like that color combo!


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Man that looks sweet, very cool..............:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Jason the bow looks GREAT!!! Carbon look limbs IMHO would look the best...

A blue would look really nice or even a nice deep red...


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks great jason. I prefer a candy apple red myself. Chrome would be cool too.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

That is pretty cool. I like the fade into the other color.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

very nice guys


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG I want one! If you offer them in that color combo put my name on the top of the list! Oh and can I get a big Oklahoma State emblem on it?


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

its really going to be tough to beat that color combo I am a sucker for Orange bows and with the black fade I think I found a new color combo favorite. that would make one sweet looking 37" ATA and it matches your guys strings perfect.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Holy cow is that freaking sweet

I know what my next bow is gonna be

Very nice!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great looking colors ...


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

That's awesome. You guys are on my list if I ever try another wheel bow!!!

Looking good!!

Kris


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice Jason, that looks awesome!


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

That is sweet.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

That is sweet. 
How about green/black.
Also, clear halo serving on the strings would touch it up a little.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

Thats the halloween havoc


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

I really like the looks of these bows, wish there was a dealer in the area, or even the state.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

That is down right sexy. Love that color combo.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks Great!:darkbeer:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats freaken sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

baaaaddddd arse


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW! Gotta have one!!!!!!


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*That is PIMP.*imp2:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I absolutely love the colors.
When are longer ATAs going to be available?


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I think some mathcing orange cams would look killer on this set up.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

jason, that is nice...can't wait till justin gets some in the shop!!


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> I think some mathcing orange cams would look killer on this set up.


Ttt for one cool looking bow. Rod, you're giving away my target bow. Shhhh


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

When can we expect to see the 37" shipping?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BoCoMo said:


> When can we expect to see the 37" shipping?


Fingers crossed for early fall....

I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

That is so awesome looking, that it is sick!!! Very nice job!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Thad (Jun 17, 2008)

i just shot one of those this past weekend did you go to bass n bucks?


----------

